# gyno video



## dschneid (Jan 19, 2005)

nasty stuff 

http://gynecomastiaexpert.com/gyno_movies/gynecomastia_vh1BWM.html


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, I wonder how a guy like that got gyno.   

They did pull a ton of titty out, that was cool.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 19, 2005)

I hear he is a bit of a butcher.


----------



## cappo5150 (Jan 19, 2005)

i've seen this dude many times in venice beach. I wonder how old this clip is.


----------



## sgtneo (Jan 19, 2005)

thats strange ive heard about it happening not sure what its caused by is it raised testosterone levels or something?

Neo


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jan 19, 2005)

"He could be the next Arnold Schwarzenegger....if only he didnt have breasts"


----------



## P-funk (Jan 19, 2005)

that guy seems like such a cheese ball.....so lame....lol


----------



## Flex (Jan 19, 2005)

cappo5150 said:
			
		

> i've seen this dude many times in venice beach.



Do you see him swinging across monkey bars?


----------



## cappo5150 (Jan 19, 2005)

^naw, but he does go on the see saws and merry go rounds.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 19, 2005)

I think he has a really nice attitude n it was pretty big of him to share his story.... glad he's happier now.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 19, 2005)

Actor?  The only thing I have seen him in is playing Judge Julies baliff on Night Calls on the Playboy channel.  He had bitch tits then too.  

That surgery was pretty amazing though, the after shots looked good.  I can't believe he went that long with those things on his chest.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2005)

Doctor: "some of us develop breast tissue, and for the majority, it goes away.  In your case, it obviously didnt"

Why doesnt he just tell the guy to lay off of the gear?


----------



## Mudge (Jan 20, 2005)

sgtneo said:
			
		

> thats strange ive heard about it happening not sure what its caused by is it raised testosterone levels or something?
> 
> Neo



Pretty much, that guy is not natural (unless he has some mean ass genetics and a propensity for large milking breasts).


----------



## maniclion (Jan 20, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Doctor: "some of us develop breast tissue, and for the majority, it goes away. In your case, it obviously didnt"
> 
> Why doesnt he just tell the guy to lay off of the gear?


And lose his chance to "milk those breasts" for some extra spending cash.


----------



## derekisdman (Jan 20, 2005)

He looks like Kurt Angle


----------



## thatguy (Jan 21, 2005)

So many great titles and nicknames out there, and this doctor chooses to be the "Gynocemastia Expert."


----------



## P-funk (Jan 21, 2005)

derekisdman said:
			
		

> He looks like Kurt Angle



the first time I watched it I thought it was Kurt Angle until they got up close and he started talking.


----------

